# AEP Big Fish Weekend!!!



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Headed down to AEP Thursday-Sunday morning. What a amazing weekend! My original personal best was 23 3/4inchs and I beat it twice this past few days. The female's are feeding and getting ready to bed down and they are MONSTERS!

 
This one was 20 1/2inchs caught on a 10inch worm

 
This one was 23 1/2inchs caught on a jignpig.

 
This one was 24inchs caught on a jignpig

 
 
These last two pics are the same fish and a personal best. She was 24 1/2inchs caught on a senko off a levy. 

These are some of the big fish caught this weekend. There were probley another 4 20+inch fish caught by my buddys. It was a great weekend of fishing.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

My god I'm so tired. Had a great time fishing. Water conditions were different at every type of lake. High wall lakes had a haze on thursday and fishing was good, water cleared up on them by sat. Open lakes had a light brown tint with water up as high as 3ft on one pond, but most were up about 1 ft. One lake we thought was supper shallow was actually very deep because the stain of the water had not reached the deep end of the lake, it was neat. That was one of the lakes Fishjunky's big ones came from. Make sure you put up my 22 1/2.


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds AND looks like you guys had a GREAT time. We're headed down on Wednesday to AEP. CAN'T WAIT!!! Hope our trip is as memorable as yours!

Great catches guys!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like a bunch of big fish were caught. Awesome fun huh? Great job...


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Man, you guys nailed em!! Fantastic fish and pics. I gotta head over there sometime, I'm only an hour away! Maybe less. My brother lives in Reynoldsburg and has been wanting to go. Looks like we better. Again, great fish and pics!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, guys! Congrats!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, very impressive. down and dirty in the float-tubes using baitcasters!!
great bunch of fish gents!! jealous! :B


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Y'all done good ! Awesome pics and report !


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

FishJunky... that 24.5" bass was a monster! 

For the tally... 
On Saturday, 4/30/11, we had 9 people fishing, and 6 "Fish Ohio" bass were caught by the group. We had a 21.5" and a 22" first thing in the morning, then FishJunky had the 23.5" and 24.5" and I had a 22.5" and a 23.5" in the evening. What a weekend!

I'll get my 2 posted... had trouble uploading today. 

PS where's my belt?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry Brian. I have a belt. I'll get it to you. My big fish was 24inchs with a 17 inch girth. How do you figure the wieght from that?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

For bass... Length^2*girth/1200.... so 8.16 lb. 

http://www.myoan.net/fishing/weight_calc.html

I found other bass length to weight conversions based on stats that put it at 8 to 9 lb. Did you get the girth on the 24.5" monster?


----------



## Evans97 (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome! I've been there twice last time a couple of years ago and both times in late march early April. Wanting to go this year in June. Is the fishing as good in the summer? What should I expect?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I didn't get the girth on that one. It was as big or bigger.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I went out on float tubes today at AEP with a buddy at his special spot. there were fish EVERYWHERE but it was difficult to get them to bite. i caught 8 total, but 1 was a 23" GOLIATH fish ohio. Definately over 6lbs, but i didn't have my scale or camera on the tube with me. easily one of the top 5 i've ever caught. 

after trying hundreds of combinations it ended up being a strike king rodent that produced. can't wait to get back out there and try some more of his spots!


----------



## KGroves (Apr 13, 2011)

What does AEP stand for and where is it? I'm from Akron never heard of it


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I used the below website and came up with 24" long w/17" girth comes in at 9.6 lbs. If the 24 1/2 had the same girth your are looking at a 10+ lb fish...big fish!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

sorry forgot the link...

http://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats on the nice fish.
Kgroves - AEP stands for American Electric Power. This land was stripped for coal several years ago and when they were done they left all these ponds. My grandparents lived in near Cumberland Ohio not far from some of the AEP ponds. When I was a kid my dad would take me to some of these ponds - I haven't been back down there for about 4 years since my grandparents have passed away but I am thinking about putting a trip togather now with my son to so him some of the ponds that I fished as a kid. My dad who retired from AEP still has one of the old maps that have ponds on it that the new maps don't show. This should be a fun trip since I haven't been there for awhile.


----------

